# Broadhead darts scratches the barrel?



## slippery slapper

Howdy, I'm new to this forum, and long been a part time hobby blow-gunner. Recently saw Tim wells blowgun hunting video, killing a bear with a steel broadhead dart, right into its heart. And for the first time, I also wanted to go hunt some squirrels with homemade broadhead darts for a start. And here's the question, wouldn't the steel broadhead scratch the hell outta barrel? there's no sabot or anything that protects the dart from dragging all the way through the bore. searched this forum and had no luck finding anything regarding this. and also, how important is barrel finish to accuracy, anyway? Would velvety-smooth honed barrel would vastly improve accuracy?

Thanks!

BTW is this forum dead or something? some non-sense shill postings and p0rn site ads are everywhere, yet no one deals with it, it seems :/


----------



## slippery slapper

Ok since no one replies to my topic, I did my own testings recently, and heres the results, though not sure who's gonna read this

Till this day, I've never fired broadhead darts, only bamboo skewers and concrete nails, mostly for target shooting. So for my new upcoming hunting blowgun build, I wanted to experiment with some things

I made an experimental 20mm(apx 7.87 cal) 4 foot long BG , sole purpose of determining the max. caliber for my lung capacity, and a experimental equally big, huge, literal 'dart'









it's SK-5 steel, 2mm thick, besh wedge grind geometry. not so much pics in making, since it only took an hour...

















after heat treat.. quenched and tempered to chocolate brown, then filed down to final dimension

























cut a green fresh oak sapling. it was extremely soft to work with. I completely shaped it and quick-dried it up with oil lamp









after mounting broadhead on shaft









intentionally made it tapered, to make it front-heavy. With kitchen scale, dart weights around 8~9gram, which is quite heavy for a blowgun dart.

So how did it turn out, anyway? From this test I could've made 3 conclusions









1. yes, I know. you can't see from this blurry pic, but steel broadhead dart DOES scratch the bore. Again, I know, this is far too obvious, don't even worth an experiment, but I just wanted to test out and see it myself. In this experiment, with my copper tubing BG, sometimes even the broadhead dug into the barrel and stuck, I had to ram it out with a stick. After few of this happening, I inspected my tubing. What I've found was a deep gouging marks, and highly visible linear scratch lines.

I have no idea how cold steel blowguns hold up even if they're made out of aluminium. maybe this scratching problem doesn't really count as long as the darts are light enough so that they do not dig into the barrel as they accelerate. still they would scratch the bore, which is quite inevitable without a protective sabot

but to completely avoid scratching, one may use bone/antler/non-ferrous metal broadheads as alternatives.

2. 20mm bore is too big to blow. With this caliber, the drag of the dart cone was so huge, as it flies thru, I could even see it wiggle side to side, almost like a koi fish.

and with the lighter darts, such as bamboo skewer, I could not exert enough power through as I could with smaller caliber blowguns. guess it has something to do with not only the total volume of the inner bore, but also with peak pressure. Or maybe the dart had lost all its energy, again, due to huge drag on its wide tail cone.

One could solve this problem if discarding sabot is used, but then, I have no idea of how that could even be possible with such a light projectile as blowgun dart is.

3. Still, in close range, the dart was powerful enough to penetrate a book, more than 100 pages. (sorry, I forgot to take pics) But what about it? Worthless if it can only slowly thrust up to 10 feet at max. As said, drag seems to be too high. Presumably, .625 cal is best compromise for my lung volume, power and aerodynamics.

so for me, .625 cal, 4 feet long blowgun would be ideal choice. hmm still, I wonder would longer BG will result in better efficiency, though. Anyways, I'll come back with more results as I progress.

btw if any one of administrator in this forum is viewing this, i do not mind this post being moved to 'darts board'. but you know, everything is relevant with blowgun, and I'm doing all this for sole purpose of hunting


----------



## gshouse2004

You're making it way too difficult. Why does your broad head not have a sharp point?. Messiest, shitiest, dart construct I've ever seen. No wonder you're having trouble.


----------



## slippery slapper

gshouse2004 said:


> You're making it way too difficult. Why does your broad head not have a sharp point?. Messiest, shitiest, dart construct I've ever seen. No wonder you're having trouble.


Oooff god damn! thats one straight feedback right in my butt eeh?

Yes i know, admittedly this is way too complicated, too far fetched for a blowgun.. and incidentally, I just got myself back into blowgunning only recently, so I just wanted to give it a twist...which, obviously didn't worked out so well

and no, it has sharp point. google 'besh wedge' and you'll see what i mean... and I honed it with 600 grit diamond sharpener, so I can tell you, it IS sharp

right now im planning on going back to my 'normal' plan, which is to get and construct a 1.5 feet 0.625 cal BG out of seamless/316 SS tubing.. I'll update my progress as soon as I get it.

Also, let's not forget the topic of this thread.. don't you have any problem shooting broadhead darts(which in ur case, is exacto blade isn't it?) from your BG??

as said, i've never fired broadhead out of BG before this build, and as stated, mine got choked up in the middle, and marred the bore quite significantly.


----------



## gshouse2004

These are 12 and 14 inch bamboo skewers fitted with shaped #2 and #23 exactos. Idk how much they weigh, but I do know that I put one through a large raccoon from roughly 18 yards he dropped in seconds.. I use a tiny paintbrush to apply krazy glue to the whole shaft. No barrel scratches.


----------



## slippery slapper

thats interesting, not even a single scratch??

I know, lots of blowgunners have been shooting broadhead darts through relatively softer barrel, but after this experiment I got a little squeamish letting heat treated steel glide through the bore... then let me ask you this; how important do you think the barrel finish is to accuracy?? do you hone your BG??

and guess what, yesterday I made this; another messiest, shittiest self made broadhead dart, this time with copper broadhead





  








copper broadhead 2




__
slippery slapper


__
Nov 1, 2019











  








copper broadhead




__
slippery slapper


__
Nov 1, 2019








total weight : slightly over 3g without obturator paper cone

total length : 170mm

broadhead width : 10mm

broadhead thickness : 1.2mm

I cut a small section of leftover pipe for my 20mm copper tubing BG, filed it into shape. Head secured with animal hide glue, wrapped with cotton thread, and secured the wrap with thin hide glue again

since this is just a pure copper, not a berylium copper or anything, indeed is pretty soft/ductile piece of metal. but don't get me wrong, even if its pure copper, it is both sharp/sturdy enough for a small game. After all, inuits also used copper broadheads for their arrows too.

next week, as soon as I get my pipe, I'll test shoot this dart out and come back with the results

btw, 14 inch for a dart sounds quite long, is there any reason for making the shaft that long?

btw... wondered what the krazy glue is, seems to be some kind of super glue I guess... for me, I like mine all natural...just saying


----------



## gshouse2004

You don't know what Krazy glue is!?.. I still don't understand why your broad head is blunt, and not pointed.. Either way..we're on a different wavelength.


----------



## slippery slapper

Oh Why is my broadhead blunt, not pointy? simply for integrity,, it's my personal preference, since acute tips are quite fragile..prone to be damaged.. but you know, if you sharpen it enough, I don't think it would make any significant difference in penetration

only way to find out is to test. I made 2 of these copper broadheads, one with chisel tip(shown) and one with complete isosceles profile. since my backyard needs some 'pest control', yeah... I'll come back with the results

and no.. here where I live, we don't have krazy glue here... I'd just use hide glue or rice paste glue..traditional, strong, and no environmental pollution whatsoever..


----------



## gshouse2004

It's that flat squared off tip broad head that is scratching your barrel..No I don't "Hone" the barrel..I buy them already milled.. You're goofy as shit, talkin about environmental pollution and what not. I seriously doubt that you'll dispatch a single pest with that over thought out garbage you are producing. Have fun though.


----------



## Ghost

A scratch in the blowgun will not hurt the accuracy or power in the blowgunbecause it's not scratch over by the mouthpiece its catching all the air in the beginning.


----------



## skygear

Crazy Glue, Super Glue, etc are all cyanoacrylate (CA) - Some are a thicker gel, others are runny, some dry really quickly, others are a 'hot' glue that dry incredibly fast.

To answer you directly. No, I personally have not honed my barrel. Not on the blowgun. The Cold Steel barrel is anodized/ coated in and out in one process and tends to be pretty durable. Not able to hone it. On an aluminum barrel, it would expose it and cause premature oxidation/ corrosion of the aluminum.

On my guns, and air guns, yes. I hone and clean them. But there is lead and higher velocities involved there.


----------



## BimsromDal

СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ С†РµРЅР° Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ Р"РЅРµРїСЂ decorprotect СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊ 
РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі РљРёРµРІ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊ 
РјСЏРіРєР°СЏ СЃС‚РµРєР»СЏРЅРЅР°СЏ СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё РќРёРєРѕР»Р°РµРІ decorprotect СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№ 
СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏ СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РєРёРµРІ СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ РњР°СЂРёСѓРїРѕР»СЊ С†РµРЅР° 
РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ 3 РІ 1 РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р›СЊРІРѕРІ РІС‹РіРѕРґРЅРѕ


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏРїР»РµРЅРєР° РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі Р"РѕРЅРµС†Рє РІС‹РіРѕРґРЅРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏРєР»РµРµРЅРєР° РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РѕС‚Р·С‹РІС‹ РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р›СЊРІРѕРІ decorprotect РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">Р¶РёРґРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РѕРїС‚РѕРј СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє Р§РµСЂРЅРѕРІС†С‹ decorprotect РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РЅР° РєСѓС&#8230;РѕРЅРЅС‹Р№ СЃС‚РѕР» РІСЃРµ С‚РѕРІР°СЂС‹ РЎРµРІР°СЃС‚РѕРїРѕР»СЊ decorprotect РѕСЂРёРіРёРЅР°Р»</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ РћРґРµСЃСЃР° decorprotect РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РєР»РµРµРЅРєР°РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ РЎРµРІР°СЃС‚РѕРїРѕР»СЊ decorprotect СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РіРёР±РєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ Р"РѕРЅРµС†Рє СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїР»РµРЅРєР°РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ Р§РµСЂРЅРѕРІС†С‹ decorprotect РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">Р·Р°С‰РёС‚РЅРѕРµРїРѕРєСЂС‹С‚РёРµ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»РµС€РЅРёС†С‹ Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РћРґРµСЃСЃР° decorprotect СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">Р¶РёРґРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РѕРїС‚РѕРј СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р РѕРІРЅРѕ decorprotect РІС‹РіРѕРґРЅРѕ</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">Р·Р°С‰РёС‚РЅРѕРµРїРѕРєСЂС‹С‚РёРµ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»РµС€РЅРёС†С‹ РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё РћРґРµСЃСЃР° decorprotect СЃ РґРѕСЃС‚Р°РІРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РµРєР»СЏРЅРЅРѕРіРѕ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р"РѕРЅРµС†Рє СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РіРёР±РєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ С†РµРЅР° РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі Р"РЅРµРїСЂ decorprotect РІС‹РіРѕРґРЅРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІРѕРµРїРѕРєСЂС‹С‚РёРµ РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РћРґРµСЃСЃР° СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РєР»РµРµРЅРєР°РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє РњР°СЂРёСѓРїРѕР»СЊ decorprotect РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">Р¶РёРґРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё Р"РѕРЅРµС†Рє decorprotect РґРµС€РµРІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕС"СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РћРґРµСЃСЃР° decorprotect Р°РєС†РёРѕРЅРЅР°СЏ С†РµРЅР°</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РЅР° СЃС‚РµРєР»СЏРЅРЅС‹Р№ СЃС‚РѕР» СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє РћРґРµСЃСЃР° РґРµС€РµРІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏРїР»РµРЅРєР° РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РќРёРєРѕР»Р°РµРІ СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РєР»РµРµРЅРєР°СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏ РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ РЎРµРІР°СЃС‚РѕРїРѕР»СЊ decorprotect СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

РјСЏРіРєР°СЏ СЃС‚РµРєР»СЏРЅРЅР°СЏ СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р§РµСЂРЅРѕРІС†С‹ СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№ 
СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ СѓРєСЂР°РёРЅР° СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє Р"РЅРµРїСЂ decorprotect РІС‹РіРѕРґРЅРѕ 
РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РЅР° РєСѓС&#8230;РѕРЅРЅС‹Р№ СЃС‚РѕР» СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р РѕРІРЅРѕ decorprotect СЃ РґРѕСЃС‚Р°РІРєРѕР№ 
РїР»С'РЅРєР° РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏ СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє РҐРјРµР»СЊРЅРёС†РєРёР№ decorprotect С†РµРЅР° 
РєР»РµРµРЅРєР° РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ СЃ СЂРёСЃСѓРЅРєРѕРј Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РљСЂРёРІРѕР№ Р РѕРі СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊРєР»РµРµРЅРєР° РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ Р"РѕРЅРµС†Рє СЃ РґРѕСЃС‚Р°РІРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РєР»РµРµРЅРєР°СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏ РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р›СЊРІРѕРІ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊРїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё РљРёРµРІ decorprotect СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РѕРїС‚РѕРј СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє РќРёРєРѕР»Р°РµРІ СЃ РґРѕСЃС‚Р°РІРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РїРІС&#8230; СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ РЎРµРІР°СЃС‚РѕРїРѕР»СЊ decorprotect РЅРµРґРѕСЂРѕРіРѕ</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ СѓРєСЂР°РёРЅР° РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ РљРёРµРІ СЃ РґРѕСЃС‚Р°РІРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РєР»РµРµРЅРєР°РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі РҐРјРµР»СЊРЅРёС†РєРёР№ С†РµРЅР°</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏРїР»РµРЅРєР° РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РІСЃРµ С‚РѕРІР°СЂС‹ Р"РЅРµРїСЂ РѕСЂРёРіРёРЅР°Р»</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїР»РµРЅРєР°Р¶РёРґРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі Р"РЅРµРїСЂ СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїР»РµРЅРєР°РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ Р›СЊРІРѕРІ РѕСЂРёРіРёРЅР°Р»</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏРїР»РµРЅРєР° РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РљСЂРёРІРѕР№ Р РѕРі decorprotect РґРµС€РµРІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РґР»СЏ Р±РµСЃРµРґРєРё Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РҐРјРµР»СЊРЅРёС†РєРёР№ decorprotect РЅРµРґРѕСЂРѕРіРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">Р¶РёРґРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РѕРїС‚РѕРј СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р"РѕРЅРµС†Рє С†РµРЅР°</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїР»РµРЅРєР°РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі РљРёРµРІ decorprotect РґРµС€РµРІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РіРёР±РєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РґР»СЏ Р±РµСЃРµРґРєРё Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РћРґРµСЃСЃР° СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ 3РІ1 Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РҐРјРµР»СЊРЅРёС†РєРёР№ РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РґР»СЏ Р±РµСЃРµРґРєРё РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё Р›СЊРІРѕРІ РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊРёР· СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅР° Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РЎРµРІР°СЃС‚РѕРїРѕР»СЊ decorprotect С†РµРЅР°</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі РҐРјРµР»СЊРЅРёС†РєРёР№ decorprotect РЅРµРґРѕСЂРѕРіРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РєР»РµРµРЅРєР°РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ С‚РѕР»СЃС‚Р°СЏ РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё Р"РЅРµРїСЂ РІС‹РіРѕРґРЅРѕ</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ Р-Р°РїРѕСЂРѕР¶СЊРµ decorprotect СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ 
СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏ СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РЅР° РєСѓС&#8230;РѕРЅРЅС‹Р№ СЃС‚РѕР» РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі РќРёРєРѕР»Р°РµРІ decorprotect СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ 
РїР»РµРЅРєР° РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р›СЊРІРѕРІ decorprotect СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№ 
РјСЏРіРєРµ СЃС‚С-РєР»Рѕ СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє РљРёРµРІ decorprotect СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№ 
РїР»РµРЅРєР° РїРІС&#8230; РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РІСЃРµ С‚РѕРІР°СЂС‹ РҐРјРµР»СЊРЅРёС†РєРёР№ decorprotect СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РєРёРµРІ СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє РќРёРєРѕР»Р°РµРІ РІС‹РіРѕРґРЅРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РЅР° РєСѓС&#8230;РѕРЅРЅС‹Р№ СЃС‚РѕР» Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ Р РѕРІРЅРѕ decorprotect СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">Р¶РёРґРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РѕС‚Р·С‹РІС‹ РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі Р-Р°РїРѕСЂРѕР¶СЊРµ СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊРіРёР±РєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РѕС‚Р·С‹РІС‹ Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ Р-Р°РїРѕСЂРѕР¶СЊРµ decorprotect СЃ РґРѕСЃС‚Р°РІРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ 3РІ1 СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р-Р°РїРѕСЂРѕР¶СЊРµ РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ soft glass СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє Р"РѕРЅРµС†Рє СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏРєР»РµРµРЅРєР° РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РѕС‚Р·С‹РІС‹ РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё РЎРµРІР°СЃС‚РѕРїРѕР»СЊ СЃ РґРѕСЃС‚Р°РІРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏРєР»РµРµРЅРєР° РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РѕС‚Р·С‹РІС‹ СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє Р РѕРІРЅРѕ decorprotect СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі Р-Р°РїРѕСЂРѕР¶СЊРµ decorprotect СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">С‚РѕР»СЃС‚Р°СЏРїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ РєР»РµРµРЅРєР° РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ РҐРјРµР»СЊРЅРёС†РєРёР№ СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РµРєР»СЏРЅРЅРѕРіРѕ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ Р§РµСЂРЅРѕРІС†С‹ Р°РєС†РёРѕРЅРЅР°СЏ С†РµРЅР°</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїР»РµРЅРєР°РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі Р РѕРІРЅРѕ РѕСЂРёРіРёРЅР°Р»</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏСЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏ СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ РљСЂРёРІРѕР№ Р РѕРі decorprotect СЃ РґРѕСЃС‚Р°РІРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРµСЃС‚С-РєР»Рѕ Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РљРёРµРІ СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РєР»РµРµРЅРєР°РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏ СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ РЎРµРІР°СЃС‚РѕРїРѕР»СЊ СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">Р·Р°С‰РёС‚РЅРѕРµРїРѕРєСЂС‹С‚РёРµ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»РµС€РЅРёС†С‹ СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє РҐРјРµР»СЊРЅРёС†РєРёР№ РѕСЂРёРіРёРЅР°Р»</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">Р¶РёРґРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РІСЃРµ С‚РѕРІР°СЂС‹ РљСЂРёРІРѕР№ Р РѕРі СЃ РґРѕСЃС‚Р°РІРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РѕС‚Р·С‹РІС‹ РІСЃРµ С‚РѕРІР°СЂС‹ РЎРµРІР°СЃС‚РѕРїРѕР»СЊ decorprotect СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">С‚РѕР»СЃС‚Р°СЏРїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ РїР»РµРЅРєР° РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ Р РѕРІРЅРѕ decorprotect РґРµС€РµРІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊРіРёР±РєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РѕС‚Р·С‹РІС‹ РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё Р›СЊРІРѕРІ СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ С†РµРЅР° РІСЃРµ С‚РѕРІР°СЂС‹ РћРґРµСЃСЃР° Р°РєС†РёРѕРЅРЅР°СЏ С†РµРЅР°</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РіРёР±РєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ С†РµРЅР° РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ РќРёРєРѕР»Р°РµРІ decorprotect СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р§РµСЂРЅРѕРІС†С‹ decorprotect СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РЅР° РєСЂСѓРіР»С‹Р№ СЃС‚РѕР» СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє Р›СЊРІРѕРІ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏСЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏ СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ Р-Р°РїРѕСЂРѕР¶СЊРµ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊ</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏРїР»РµРЅРєР° РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РІСЃРµ С‚РѕРІР°СЂС‹ РќРёРєРѕР»Р°РµРІ decorprotect РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏСЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏ СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ РћРґРµСЃСЃР° СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ Р РѕРІРЅРѕ СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ soft glass РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі Р›СЊРІРѕРІ decorprotect С†РµРЅР°</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РєР»РµРµРЅРєР°РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё РҐРјРµР»СЊРЅРёС†РєРёР№ decorprotect РѕСЂРёРіРёРЅР°Р»</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РєР»РµРµРЅРєР° РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ РќРёРєРѕР»Р°РµРІ СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ РћРґРµСЃСЃР° СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РµРєР»СЏРЅРЅРѕРіРѕ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє РљРёРµРІ decorprotect С†РµРЅР°</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РѕС‚Р·С‹РІС‹ РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ РћРґРµСЃСЃР° decorprotect РЅРµРґРѕСЂРѕРіРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊРёР· СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅР° РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ Р§РµСЂРЅРѕРІС†С‹ decorprotect РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РµРєР»СЏРЅРЅРѕРіРѕ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі РћРґРµСЃСЃР° РЅРµРґРѕСЂРѕРіРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р§РµСЂРЅРѕРІС†С‹ decorprotect Р°РєС†РёРѕРЅРЅР°СЏ С†РµРЅР°</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РЅР° РєСЂСѓРіР»С‹Р№ СЃС‚РѕР» РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р-Р°РїРѕСЂРѕР¶СЊРµ decorprotect СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏР·Р°С‰РёС‚Р° РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё РЎРµРІР°СЃС‚РѕРїРѕР»СЊ РЅРµРґРѕСЂРѕРіРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊРїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё РњР°СЂРёСѓРїРѕР»СЊ СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РЅР° РєСЂСѓРіР»С‹Р№ СЃС‚РѕР» Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ Р-Р°РїРѕСЂРѕР¶СЊРµ decorprotect СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїР»С'РЅРєР°РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» СЃРёР»РёРєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЏ СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ РњР°СЂРёСѓРїРѕР»СЊ С†РµРЅР°</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РЅР° РєСЂСѓРіР»С‹Р№ СЃС‚РѕР» СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє РќРёРєРѕР»Р°РµРІ С†РµРЅР°</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РєР»РµРµРЅРєР°РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РЎРµРІР°СЃС‚РѕРїРѕР»СЊ decorprotect РІС‹РіРѕРґРЅРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">Р¶РёРґРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РѕС‚Р·С‹РІС‹ РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ РҐРјРµР»СЊРЅРёС†РєРёР№ decorprotect С†РµРЅР°</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊРјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё Р РѕРІРЅРѕ СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊРёР· РјСЏРіРєРѕРіРѕ СЃС‚РµРєР»Р° РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё Р РѕРІРЅРѕ decorprotect РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїР»РµРЅРєР°Р¶РёРґРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё РҐРјРµР»СЊРЅРёС†РєРёР№ decorprotect РґРµС€РµРІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">Р¶РёРґРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» РѕС‚Р·С‹РІС‹ РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ РљРёРµРІ decorprotect РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РЅР° РѕРєРЅР° СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ Р›СЊРІРѕРІ Р°РєС†РёРѕРЅРЅР°СЏ С†РµРЅР°</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">Р¶РёРґРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РѕРїС‚РѕРј РїСЂРёРѕР±СЂРµСЃС‚Рё Р РѕРІРЅРѕ decorprotect РїСЂРµРјРёСѓРј РєР°С‡РµСЃС‚РІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РєР»РµРµРЅРєР°РїР»РѕС‚РЅР°СЏ РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ РІСЃРµ С‚РѕРІР°СЂС‹ Р РѕРІРЅРѕ СЃРѕ СЃРєРёРґРєРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РЅР° СЃС‚РѕР» СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє РЎРµРІР°СЃС‚РѕРїРѕР»СЊ decorprotect СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊР¶РёРґРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ Р-Р°РїРѕСЂРѕР¶СЊРµ decorprotect РґРµС€РµРІРѕ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊРёР· Р¶РёРґРєРѕРіРѕ СЃС‚РµРєР»Р° РєР°С‚Р°Р»РѕРі С‚РѕРІР°СЂРѕРІ РљСЂРёРІРѕР№ Р РѕРі Р°РєС†РёРѕРЅРЅР°СЏ С†РµРЅР°</a>


----------



## BimsromDal

https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РєР»РµРµРЅРєР°РґР»СЏ СЃС‚РѕР»Р° РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ РњР°СЂРёСѓРїРѕР»СЊ decorprotect СЃ РЅРёР·РєРѕР№ СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊСЋ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РєР»РµРµРЅРєР°РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏ С‚РѕР»СЃС‚Р°СЏ РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ Р§РµСЂРЅРѕРІС†С‹ СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РїСЂРѕР·СЂР°С‡РЅР°СЏСЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РјСЏРіРєРѕРµ СЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ 3РІ1 Р·Р°РєР°Р·Р°С‚СЊ РћРґРµСЃСЃР° decorprotect СЃС‚РѕРёРјРѕСЃС‚СЊ</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">СЃРёР»С-РєРѕРЅРѕРІР°СЃРєР°С‚РµСЂС‚СЊ РєСѓРїРёС‚СЊ РќРёРєРѕР»Р°РµРІ СЃРѕ РІРєСѓСЃРЅРѕР№ С†РµРЅРѕР№</a> 
https://bim-bom.com.ua/myagkoe-steklo">РјСЏРіРєРѕРµСЃС‚РµРєР»Рѕ soft glass СЃРїРёСЃРѕРє Р"РѕРЅРµС†Рє РЅРµРґРѕСЂРѕРіРѕ</a>


----------

